# Introducing Bubbles



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

We will start with a full tank shot.









































































I'm going to get you










Bubbles strikes!!










First time trying squid.










That was good anymore?










Please?










Belch!!!


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Funny face.










I ate too much good thing you didn't give me more.










Looking for crumbs.










Its hard being me!










Thanks for looking. I'm hoping the plants will grow in and the tank will look better. Also thanks to Johnnyfishtanks for the fish Striker for the tank and Stu H for the filter.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

good stuff. That is a nice setup.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice markings on that puffer...
what tyoe is he?


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. He is a Fahaka puffer the tank is a 120g which should be large enough for him to live out his life in.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool set up and very nice looking puffer.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Bubbles is very cute


----------



## vcat (Apr 24, 2010)

great pics! i like your storytelling.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like he is very happy in his home


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

What a cutie pie..and love the name! Love the tank too !!


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Good looking tank!!! Always impressed with how fahaka puffer keepers are willing to dedicate a huge tank to one fish - he does look great though!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

very nice. I am sure those plants will grow fast for you.

Keep us updated with pics! Everyone loves pics!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

very cool puffer! nice setup =D


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking puffer and tank as well


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

rock on! another puffer keeper! the fahaka is the most aggressive ive seen. you will enjoy him for sure! if you want some really good entertainment , i recommend baby crayfish..or even a feeder once in a blue moon..


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I actually have a 22g tank with 10 juvenile marbled crays in there. The largest is only about 1.5". So I have to wait patiently for them to grow and reproduce before I feed them to bubbles. I was also thinking about adding some Ramshorns snails to the cray tank and hoping they would multiply as well. Anyone know where I could find some?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

how sensitive are puffers to water parameters and what do they like?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank, I like the red stripes on the fahaka. I believe tn23 has lots of ramhorn snails....


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice job with the tank, puffer looks good in it.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

cool puffer, when do we get to see him eating something with a shell? (I loved the Homer puffer videos)


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> cool puffer, when do we get to see him eating something with a shell? (I loved the Homer puffer videos)


I am trying to wait until my crays grow big enough and start reproducing before I start feeding them to Bubbles. It's so hard!!!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool man im glad you enjoy the puffer and he is in a good home man very cool set up he looks very happy and is growing well .
hers i pic you might like when i first got him for ya


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> cool man im glad you enjoy the puffer and he is in a good home man very cool set up he looks very happy and is growing well .
> hers i pic you might like when i first got him for ya


Thanks again Johnny you sold me a great fish.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Bizbomb said:


> I am trying to wait until my crays grow big enough and start reproducing before I start feeding them to Bubbles. It's so hard!!!


I managed to get a colony of pond snails at sustainable numbers for a pack of clown loaches within a few months. in just a 10 gal tank feeding mostly romaine lettuce.
I hear puffers love snails also.


----------

